# Happy Martin Luther King Day!



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2007)

Some states have set aside today as a way to honor Martin Luther King and what he helped to accomplish. Other states don't and its 'business as usual'. Some people think he was a great man who should be honored with such a special day...others say he was a socialist with a socialist agenda and want nothing to do with showing him such honor.

Does your state set aside today to honor Martin Luther King? What do you think - should he be honored for what he accomplished?


----------



## Herald (Jan 15, 2007)

Martin Luther King Day is a Federal holiday, not a state holiday although state and local governments set their own policy as to observance. As to whether Dr. King deserves a federal holiday? I don't know whether "deserve" is the correct word. Do Christians err when they elevate any person to that honor? Does Christopher Columbus deserve a holiday?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2007)

Our school has an entire day dedicated to MLK. I just got back from this morning's assembly.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Martin Luther King Day is a Federal holiday, not a state holiday although state and local governments set their own policy as to observance.


I sit corrected.



BaptistInCrisis said:


> As to whether Dr. King deserves a federal holiday? I don't know whether "deserve" is the correct word. Do Christians err when they elevate any person to that honor? Does Christopher Columbus deserve a holiday?


If the government deems that Christopher Columbus, or Martin Luther King, or you for that matter, should be honored AND I should get a day off from work, I will submit to the government's authority and not go to work. (jk)

Its Monday morning, I've only 1 cup of coffee in me so far, and the brain is still struggling to wake up, so it may take some time to rephrase my question. I agree, we shouldn't elevate any person to that honor. And I also agree, Christopher Columbus doesn't deserve the holiday - it should be Leif Erikson day.

How about this: "Do you agree with the reasons given in support of honoring Martin Luther King with a special holiday?"


----------



## gwine (Jan 15, 2007)

The union of which I am a member negotiated today as a paid holiday. It was at the expense of President's Day, though, since we no longer get that day off. 

I am not sure about elevating anyone to such positions of honor. Why stop at him? And why just him? A Great American Day sounds rather weird, though.


----------



## Herald (Jan 15, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I sit corrected.
> 
> 
> If the government deems that Christopher Columbus, or Martin Luther King, or you for that matter, should be honored AND I should get a day off from work, I will submit to the government's authority and not go to work. (jk)
> ...



First, a holiday in my honor? Mmm. Bill Brown Day? How about Baptist Day? We can have a ceremonial dunking. We can turn it into a community event.  

Do I agree with the reasons given in support of honoring Martin Luther King with a special holiday? I commend Dr. King for his activism on civil rights. There is no place for racism now or back during the time of Dr. King. What concerns me about Dr. King is that he was often called Reverend Martin Luther King. I read one of his sermons recently:

http://www.stanford.edu/group/King/publications/sermons/670827.000_Why_Jesus_Called_a_Man_a_Fool.html

The title of the sermon was, "Why Jesus Called a Man a Fool." If this sermon was graded on its theological content it would be considered a failure. If it was judged as a polemic on civil rights it would be a rousing success. I am not dismissing the advances that Dr. King made on civil rights. I am questioning the impact the Rev. King had from the pulpit.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 15, 2007)

How a marxist became an American hero.

http://www.newswithviews.com/Mary/starrett37.htm

Was this attention-getting speaker the committed Christian he professed to be? Doesn't appear so. Little can be found of King's allegiance to the REAL King, anywhere. In fact , Martin Luther King Jr. said the Bible was filled with "legends and myths". It also has been noted he denied that Christ was physically raised from the dead. [3] Was the seminary student, in fact, on fire for Christianity? Not according to Reader's Digest, September, 1967, where Carl Rowan wrote "the thinking of Gandhi and Thoreau was … burning inside King".


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Being in the military it doesn't really matter which state I'm in. MLK day is a federal "holiday" and so I get a Monday off either way usually.

That said I'm from VA and yes they have MLK day. I think the number of states that acctually don't have it is dwindling. 

That said I've heard many things good and bad about MLK. Since I've not researched the issue myself. I reserve judgment.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 15, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Being in the military it doesn't really matter which state I'm in. MLK day is a federal "holiday" and so I get a Monday off either way usually.
> 
> That said I'm from VA and yes they have MLK day. I think the number of states that acctually don't have it is dwindling.
> 
> That said I've heard many things good and bad about MLK. Since I've not researched the issue myself. I reserve judgment.




We still have Lee/Jackson day here! I'm observing that one. I couldn't get off work though.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> We still have Lee/Jackson day here! I'm observing that one. I couldn't get off work though.




Yep, we at least have that in VA. Wonder if I should put a request chit in for a day off?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 15, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> How a marxist became an American hero.
> 
> http://www.newswithviews.com/Mary/starrett37.htm
> 
> Was this attention-getting speaker the committed Christian he professed to be? Doesn't appear so. Little can be found of King's allegiance to the REAL King, anywhere. In fact , Martin Luther King Jr. said the Bible was filled with "legends and myths". It also has been noted he denied that Christ was physically raised from the dead. [3] Was the seminary student, in fact, on fire for Christianity? Not according to Reader's Digest, September, 1967, where Carl Rowan wrote "the thinking of Gandhi and Thoreau was … burning inside King".


He was a virtuous pagan a la Germanicus, Augustus, Regulus and Cincinnatus. He also denied the virgin birth.

Heck it was either MLK or Malcolm X, whites choose MLK because Malcolm X would have started a major racial conflagration. But heck, since White Christians in the South persisted with their unchristian practices against African Americans, God mocked them by finding an unbeliever filled with virtue to do what these "professors of Christ", refused to do, "Willingly fight against injustice to the laying down of his life".

ps. have any of you guys donated towards the purchase of Benny Hinn's jet


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 15, 2007)

Slippery said:


> He was a virtuous pagan a la Germanicus, Augustus, Regulus and Cincinnatus. He also denied the virgin birth.
> 
> Heck it was either MLK or Malcolm X, whites choose MLK because Malcolm X would have started a major racial conflagration. But heck, since White Christians in the South persisted with their unchristian practices against African Americans, God mocked them by finding an unbeliever filled with virtue to do what these "professors of Christ", refused to do, "Willingly fight against injustice to the laying down of his life".
> 
> ps. have any of you guys donated towards the purchase of Benny Hinn's jet




Very good brother. I have a feeling that a lot of these non christian practices went on up north as well. Plenty of sin to confess in all quarters of the country. It is a shame though that people like King are equated with Christ.
In the end, no matter what a man's politics are, he's still left with the question: What do you believe about Jesus Christ? From what I've read about MLK, he didn't think a great deal of Him.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 15, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> That said I've heard many things good and bad about MLK. Since I've not researched the issue myself. I reserve judgment.



One way to appreciate him is to use this perspective: it's a long way down from Martin Luther King, Jr. to Al Sharpton.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 15, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I have a feeling that a lot of these non christian practices went on up north as well.


the North is a cesspool, but of "enjoyable sins"  drugs, sex, clubs, vanity, filthy lucre. Did you see how much bonuses those goldman sach boys got? Did you see lesbian Rosie O'Donnell indignantly condemning Donald Trump?


----------



## ZackF (Jan 15, 2007)

Slippery said:


> He was a virtuous pagan a la Germanicus, Augustus, Regulus and Cincinnatus. He also denied the virgin birth.
> 
> Heck it was either MLK or Malcolm X, whites choose MLK because Malcolm X would have started a major racial conflagration. But heck, since White Christians in the South persisted with their unchristian practices against African Americans, God mocked them by finding an unbeliever filled with virtue to do what these "professors of Christ", refused to do, "Willingly fight against injustice to the laying down of his life".
> 
> ps. have any of you guys donated towards the purchase of Benny Hinn's jet




I'm not a student of the life of MLK so I don't everything. I've read that MLK grew up in a theologically conservative background and I've also read the MLK applied to conservative seminaries before being educated at a liberal one. He ended up with a liberal education because the conservative schools, such as Bob Jones, rejected him on racial grounds.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 15, 2007)

Slippery said:


> the North is a cesspool, but of "enjoyable sins"  drugs, sex, clubs, vanity, filthy lucre. Did you see how much bonuses those goldman sach boys got? Did you see lesbian Rosie O'Donnell indignantly condemning Donald Trump?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 15, 2007)

I guess next there will be an Elvis Presley/ Buddy Holly Day to remind us of the days the music died


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 15, 2007)

Why don't they make a holiday to honor Booker T. Washington if they need a black American hero to honor? The esteemed "Reverend" Martin Luther King, Jr. was a Marxist, a plagarist, practiced marital infidelity and denied the orthodox tenets of the Christian faith like Deity of Christ, Trinity, Incarnation, etc., among other things. It's well documented that MLK himself was surrounded by known communists such as Stanley Levison and Hunter Pitts O'Dell. King's vitrolic anti-American speech on the Vietnam war was ghostwritten by the communist Levison, and it praised Ho Chi Minh while belittling American soldiers as the moral equivalent of Nazi storm troopers. This sort of pro-communist activism was the pivotal rationale for FBI monitoring King. History through the liberal kaledioscope likes to thoroughly tarnish the bureau and act as though it fabricated all of these things and had a vendetta for King, but these communist connections are documentable from sources outside of the bureau when you follow the paper trail. So, I think it's one thing to be anti-intervention concerning the present Iraq War or the late Vietnam War, but to praise Saddam Hussein and Al-Qaeda... that's crazy, unpatriotic and absurd. But MLK did the exact same thing with Ho Chi Minh and the Viet Cong.

Holidays should be set by the states anyway, since its a labor regulation.

I guess I am the only principled conservative who says that not only should we not honor the man; but they should eliminate the federal holiday in his honor. We don't even honor our foundingest father, George Washington, with a solitary holiday anyway? So, why honor King in such manner? It's just political correctness and revisionist non-sense.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 15, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Why don't they make a holiday to honor Booker T. Washington if they need a black American hero to honor? The esteemed "Reverend" Martin Luther King, Jr. was a Marxist, a plagarist, practiced marital infidelity and denied the orthodox tenets of the Christian faith like Deity of Christ, Trinity, Incarnation, etc., among other things. It's well documented that MLK himself was surrounded by known communists such as Stanley Levison and Hunter Pitts O'Dell. King's vitrolic anti-American speech on the Vietnam war, praised Ho Chi Minh while belittling American soldiers as the equivalent of Nazi storm troopers, was written by a communist, which was the rationale for FBI monitoring King. History through the liberal kaledioscope likes tarnish the bureau and act as though it fabricated all of these things, but they are documentable from sources outside of the bureau when you follow the paper trail. I think it's one thing to be anti-intervention concerning the present Iraq War or the late Vietnam War, but to praise Saddam Hussein and Al-Qaeda... that's crazy, unpatriotic and absurd. But MLK did the exact same thing with Ho Chi Minh and the Viet Cong.
> 
> Holidays should be set by the states anyway, since its a labor regulation.
> 
> I guess I am the only principled conservative who says that not only should we not honor the man; but they should eliminate the federal holiday in his honor. We don't even honor our foundingest father, George Washington, with a solitary holiday anyway? So, why honor King in such manner? It's just political correctness and revisionist non-sense.



Now, why do have to bring truth into this?  People don't want the truth the just want the warm fuzzies!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 15, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> Now, why do have to bring truth into this?  People don't want the truth the just want the warm fuzzies!


how dare he.  Happy MLK Day, Ryan


----------



## calgal (Jan 17, 2007)

A little Heresy never hurt anyone </ sarcasm >  Here is my "favorite" part:


> "We've decided that anyone the Messiah will send will have to pass our litmus test and, if they don't, we won't hear her," McNeil said. "Some people are so denominationally-biased that they wouldn't recognize the savior if he stared them in the face."


 Not sure what the state of MLK's soul was when he died but this kind of fruit is sort of....rotten.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 17, 2007)

calgal said:


> A little Heresy never hurt anyone </ sarcasm >  Here is my "favorite" part: Not sure what the state of MLK's soul was when he died but this kind of fruit is sort of....rotten.




Here are the last moments of Dr. King's life. I really hope this does not misconstrue my opinion of him. I believe the man was not a Christian, but in his pagan, unbelieving state, God did use him to affect change. I currently have a co worker whose uncle was lynched in Alabama, therefore I have to conclude that the evil that Dr. King fought against was real and for this King ought to be lauded. I have always said, that it is to provoke shame and diligence, that God uses unbelievers to do and accomplish the things that Christians ought to accomplish. The mantle that King assumed, was supposed to be one carried primarily by White Christians in the south who held to orthodoxy. But alas, they were lazy and contented with the status quo and allowed injustices to be carried out on a people. To an extent they even supported the injusticies carried out on a people explicitly as well as implicitly by their silence. That being said, here are the last moments of his life



> Apparently, King's behavior was not unique among civil rights activists. There was an element of licentiousness in the entire movement, which seemed to anticipate the bacchanalian excesses associated with the New Left later in the sixties. "'[T]his was not a sour-faced, pietistic' endeavor, Michael Harrington remembered. 'Everybody was out getting laid.'"8 The general situation became something of a scandal among socially conservative blacks throughout the South. Young civil rights workers who were supposed to be registering voters often spent far too much of their time living high and wild on the movement's money. Being an incredibly indulgent father figure and an indifferent administrator, King was reluctant to clean house. But then, he could hardly discipline subordinates for following his personal example.
> 
> The woman who seems to have been closest to King during the final years of his life was Georgia Davis, the first black woman in the Kentucky state senate. "How did it happen?" Powers asks in her kiss-and-tell memoir I Shared the Dream. "Did we suddenly become so overcome with passion that we fell into each others'[sic] arms? Oh no, he was much too cautious for that--and so was I." (Obviously, the woman wrote her own book without professional help.) It appears that, after a few official political encounters, Martin dispatched his younger brother and official procurer, the Reverend A. D. King, to invite Georgia to a rendezvous at the Rodeway Inn in Louisville. "After that first night, I knew there was no turning back. Guilt notwithstanding, I would come whenever he called and go wherever he wanted."9
> 
> ...


http://www.lsinstitute.org/King.html


----------



## CDM (Jan 19, 2007)

calgal said:


> A little Heresy never hurt anyone </ sarcasm >  Here is my "favorite" part: Not sure what the state of MLK's soul was when he died but this kind of fruit is sort of....rotten.



See the article Writings show King as liberal Christian, rejecting literalism


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2007)

1. Booker T. Washington was one of my favorite historical figures to read.

2. MLK was a heretic.

3. There is no doubt that God used MLK for His purposes and that there was good that came from it.

4. Keon, I take issue with one thing you stereotyped...and that is "bad stuff happening by the whites of the south". My father's family is from the south. My stepfather's family is from Chicago. I spent 20yrs next to East St Louis and most of my friend's growing up were black. I can honestly say that 1. prejudicial actions take different forms. Different things were common to different areas (ie., lynching in the south...but other atrocities in the north) and 2. from both experience, the testamony of others, and historical accounts...racial prejudice was as bad (and worse at certain times) in the north.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 19, 2007)

mangum said:


> See the article Writings show King as liberal Christian, rejecting literalism




MLK, the kind of "christian" America wants.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 20, 2007)

Look at the men who carry his mantle today and were present at his death, Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton, that should tell you all you need to know about the Christianity and moral fiber behind MLK.

I guess that would make me a racist if I declared as much in public.


----------



## calgal (Jan 21, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Here are the last moments of Dr. King's life. I really hope this does not misconstrue my opinion of him. I believe the man was not a Christian, but in his pagan, unbelieving state, God did use him to affect change. I currently have a co worker whose uncle was lynched in Alabama, therefore I have to conclude that the evil that Dr. King fought against was real and for this King ought to be lauded.* I have always said, that it is to provoke shame and diligence, that God uses unbelievers to do and accomplish the things that Christians ought to accomplish. *The mantle that King assumed, was supposed to be one carried primarily by White Christians in the south who held to orthodoxy. But alas, they were lazy and contented with the status quo and allowed injustices to be carried out on a people. To an extent they even supported the injusticies carried out on a people explicitly as well as implicitly by their silence. That being said, here are the last moments of his life
> 
> 
> http://www.lsinstitute.org/King.html


 And I do think he was a pagan used by God, not a man of God. Ironically the folks calling MLK a man of God are nonbelievers.....


----------

